# Fracino on Television!



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I just got the following group email.

Could be an interesting view

"We'd like to share some exciting news with you!

Fracino savours global recognition across international TV channels

The reputation of award-winning espresso machine manufacturer Fracino has rocketed to new heights as a programme featuring its multi-award winning machines airs to an audience of millions of viewers across the US, Europe and UK this month.

The storming success of the third generation family business - which manufacturers almost 5,000 machines annually and exports to countries the breadth and depth of the globe - features in a Discovery Channel programme entitled 'How Things Work'.

Demonstrating how Fracino produces high-quality coffee machines in its Birmingham, UK, manufacturing facility, the broadcast aired on the Discovery Science Channel in the US and across other US regions on March 17 at 10.00pm. It's also repeated the following week on the 24th at 10.30pm and - here's the exciting bit for us - it will also be transmitted in the UK and Europe on Quest on March 29th at 9pm.

It was fascinating making the documentary and I'm sure you'll be amazed when you watch it

We're also multi-award winning - here's some of the recent successes we've achieved &#8230;

•	2015 Birmingham Post Company of the Year

•	2015 Birmingham Post Export Award

•	2015 Family Business of the Year - Midlands

•	2015 New Frontiers Award (UK Red Ribbon Awards - Family Business Place)

•	2015 Outstanding Export Award - Midlands (EEF)

•	2015 Smart Product Award - Midlands (EEF)

•	2015 Manufacturer (SME) Award - West Midlands (Business Desk Business Masters)

•	2016 EEF Future Manufacturing Awards Smart Product category

We continue to develop and manufacture innovative espresso equipment that we're proud to proclaim is Made in Great Britain

Thanks for your on-going support"


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

was this the correct transmission time - did anyone see it. ?

episode 5 'how things work' from 9pm 29th is on quest catchup but article is not there

whilst trying utube I found a discovery ''how do they do it' about La Marzocco


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Hopefully it will appear here soon under Machines: How They Work sub-category.


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

Ok it was episode 6, so shown a week later ?

I could not get quest player to work, but was just 2mins here

disappointing - no good shots of factory, bottomless portafilter flow shot most interesting,

and how a rotary pump works .. otherwise from dramatic presentation,

you would think they were describing a nuclear reactor.

attending the London coffee festival would have been much more interesting !


----------

